# Got dogs in the van? Need a good water dish?



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

OK - so it's £10 and there's far better things to spend your money on - but take a look at this. Non spillable water dish...

We've bought one and think it's pretty fab.

It's in 3 pieces. The main bowl itself that you fill with water. A middle piece that goes down automatically as the water level drops and a rim around the top.

One of our dogs is a 'paddler'. Loves to dip his chops (and paws) in the water and then drip all over the place. This dish has put an end to all of that. There's only ever a small bit of water sits in the top so there's no spillage once you start to travel. No more throwing out water and filling up again when you stop so the beasts can have a drink. This one sits on the floor, doesn't move, doesn't spill and the dogs can access it at all times.

I'm a total convert. Can you tell?

Comes in small or large sizes. We've got the small one and it holds .6 litre.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We bought one of these for Louis and they are fab.
It means that on long journeys he has a drink always at hand.
We just leave his bowl with water in and we have not had any spillage.
So yes Jackie Fab :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that, we also have a dog that is attracted by water..........in the MH he has tipped his bowl up before, he doesn't do it often thankfully in there. But get some rain water in the bowls that are outside the house and he goes mental, scraping them around etc etc in an effort to tip them up asap. 

We can't have him out when we use a garden hose, and yet the other welshie doesn't ever bother with trying to tip bowls up.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks. 
You have just saved me a hunt through the internet. Casper our 11 week old German Shepherd spends most of his time paddling in his water bowl and then tipping it upside down. It is not such a problem in the motorhome as we leave the water bowl in the shower base, but in the house it makes a real mess. So it is onto the internet to order a couple.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

> Casper our 11 week old German Shepherd spends most of his time paddling in his water bowl and then tipping it upside down.


German Shepherds are known for this, Merlin does the same. He has a smaller bowl left in the kitchen which I refill several times a day. His bigger water bowl I fill up and leave out side then he can "paddle". I have contemplated a paddling pool for him for next summer :lol:

The bowl looks like a very good idea, I have a non slip one for in the MH but this looks real good.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my choccy lab (aka the stupid one) also used to paddle, thankfully she's stopped doing that now. 
however between them they always managed to tip over a water bowl in the truck, so in desperation we now use a square plastic biscuit 'tin' and the problem's solved at no cost


----------

